# Quiz question: microchips



## CorvusCorax (13 December 2017)

Having read a few things online about microchips migrating (and having scanned a fair few dogs) - do you know where your dog's microchip is? Could you point to it?
Would you assume it had remained where it was implanted?
In my own dogs (the ones I was required to check), one was in the chest, one up behind the ear and another was on the side below the shoulder. And have found them in odd locations in other dogs.
If anyone works in rescue, do you scan all over the dog's body? Including down the legs?


----------



## Rowreach (13 December 2017)

Interesting.  My dog's tags have "I am microchipped" engraved on them, along with everything else, just in case a quick scan of the scruff of the neck comes up blank.


----------



## rara007 (13 December 2017)

I work alongside rather than in rescue and yes we scan all over, it doesn&#8217;t take long for our scanner to &#8216;get&#8217; it so it&#8217;s quick even with big dogs. Not sure where my own dogs is as not had the need to scan him!


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 December 2017)

That's true, some scanners are better than others. Always good to have a spare!


----------



## blackcob (13 December 2017)

Mine get checked a few times a year for racing (including in the finish chute, so its in your interest to know where they are so you can exit quicker and collapse in private  )

I scan stray dogs at work and was always taught to pass it over every part of the dog, have found a few down front legs and up by ears, one as a lump on top of a head. We also keep two different makes of scanner, rarely one will pick up something that another wont.

All of this is fairly pointless as very few people keep their chip details up to date anyway.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 December 2017)

I had mine scanned when I got him and, despite chip showing him as being done a few years back, it was exactly where you'd expect. Updated details - although maybe should add it to tag. Mind you, the microchip details will direct people to the same number as is engraved on the tag anyway so if the tag is still there he may not get scanned if ever found.

When I took a stray (without collar or tag) in to the local vet they only scanned because I kept suggesting it as they recognised the dog by sight anyway. In retrospect I'm not sure why I was so keen the dog go back to an owner who apparently loses it regularly, but there we go! Chip was in usual place on that one too.


----------

